
Datomic in the browser - brucehauman
http://ragnard.github.io/2013/08/12/datomic-in-the-browser.html
======
rjknight
I had assumed that "Datomic _in_ the browser" meant an implementation of
Datomic that actually runs in the browser (presumably written in
ClojureScript, though not necessarily). In fact, this looks more like
"[Accessing] Datomic _from_ the browser".

Aside from that, this does look genuinely interesting. I'd like to see more
information about how people are using Datomic - I've evaluated it briefly but
never saw a good enough reason to move away from familiar relational
databases.

~~~
ragge
Good point, I blame it on my poor english. "Accessing Datomic from the
browser" would have been a more appropriate title.

------
willvarfar
Does this mean exposing the DB server directly to the browser e.g. lan or even
internet? This does not sound like a good idea! I must have missed
something...

~~~
chongli
Yes, it does. Dealing with all of the security implications of this -- and
there are plenty of tools available to handle it -- are beyond the scope of
such a simple article.

~~~
lukev
No, it doesn't. Not really. The REST server is 'just' another Datomic peer.

Part of the value proposition of Datomic is that what is normally thought of
as "the database server" is split into separate processes; the transactor and
any number of peers. Peers are safe to put in user-facing applications since
if one peer goes down the rest are entirely unaffected.

~~~
chongli
Sure but you still have to deal with read-access to data. This article does
not explain how that might be handled.

~~~
lukev
True enough; if the REST server doesn't provide the level of access control
you need then you'll have to wrap/write your own that does.

